# Butterflies - close up shots



## Dao

Took this at the St. Louis Zoo recently.


1.








2. Looks like this butterfly just finish eating.







3. Close up of the above butterfly


----------



## pinkermun

Cool , what was it eating ? I wonder how it look like if color was more lucid ...Thanks for sharing ...


----------

